# Calling all dogs in hearts/beds in need of a massage!



## parkyparks (Jul 2, 2013)

I am currently finishing a diploma in Therapeutic Canine Massage and I'm looking for local dogs as case studies for my course. 

Therapeutic Canine Massage is a highly skilled, safe, versatile and non invasive therapy that can resolve common issues like lameness, stiffness and performance issues (for example Agility/Obedience etc..) and can significantly improve the way a dog copes with long term conditions like Arthritis and Hip Dysplasia, helping to not only improve quality of life but also making significant long term changes to the dogs mobility and overall health with quite often outstanding results. It is a blend of 4 disciplines of massage and is remedial deep tissue which enables the practitioner to gain consistent results.

I am looking for case studies in and around Luton - Hertfordshire / Bedfordshire area. So if your dog is lame, stiffening up with age or recovering from an injury then perhaps I can help. Your dog will be treated to 3 1 hour sessions (usually £35 per session) completely FREE of charge as part of my externship. I will travel to you so you dog will be treated in the comfort of its own home.

If you are interest, please post me a message


----------



## parkyparks (Jul 2, 2013)

I am now a fully qualified canine massage therapist covering Hertfordshire / Bedfordshire & Buckinghamshire

I rehabilitate new and old soft tissue injuries and support dogs with orthopaedic conditions such as hip or elbow dysplasia or arthritis 

If you would like a full muscular health check and massage for your agility dog then please visit my website for more info hbbcaninemassage.co.uk or message me!


----------

